# 2005 Jetta Oil cooler leaking coolant



## akhillbile (Nov 8, 2011)

First I'm a rookie with VW products but not mechanics. I tried searching around and couldn't find anything.

I'm working on a friends Jetta with 2.5L due to it instantly leaking coolant. I have the intake off to figure out where it is coming from. And well it's the oil cooler. With an assistant pouring water into the tank it comes out the back (block side) of the cooler with in seconds. Before I proceed much further I'm trying to figure out if there is a seal that can be replaced or a rebuild procedure. Or is replacement the only option. It's taking up space in my shop so if replacement is the only option I need to button it up a bit to push it outside till a new part can be ordered. And this will give me a little time to find all the oil leaks on this thing. And track down the electrical issue plaguing the center console, doors, mirrors and more.

Here is a video of the leak. This started within 2 seconds of pouring water in.


Thanks for any info you can provide me. 
Mel


----------



## akhillbile (Nov 8, 2011)

What's the secret to removing the oil cooler? All bolts are off. It twists side to side but will not come off. I have access to a manual but it's at my work and the car is at my home shop.


----------



## akhillbile (Nov 8, 2011)

I should specify the housing that bolts to the block.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

hey check out ina's oil cooler upgrades. for both helpful pictures and some sweet hardware you might be interested in. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...alve-covers-amp-More&highlight=ina+oil+cooler

there is also a NLS thread with tons of pics and helpful stuff


----------



## akhillbile (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for the reference. I'll try to browse around there later today.

Buying aftermarket kits that cost alot is out of the question. I'm recommending that he get rid of this thing as soon as this issue is fixed. The car is a ticking time bomb. So many elctrical issues, drive train issue, motor issues and more. This is the last time I'm working on it. I'm saving him thousands compared to taking it to a shop in town up here in AK. this would easily be a $3000 job jsut due to the amount of work. Oh and very few people up here will even touch a VW. No authorized repair place up here. 

I just want to get this part fixed so he can get to work and look for a new car.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

tell him to get a geo prizm. my friend ran one of those things all winter long while the engine was knocking, when i checked oil didn't register on the dipstick. i told him to go get a new car. he "poured oil into the hole" and still drives that car to this day, 5 days a week to work.


----------



## akhillbile (Nov 8, 2011)

I got to get this thing fixed first. And it seems no one knows how to get the housing off. I called the import shop here and they didn't know. Said the manual didn't even say how to. 

A geo prism is nothing more than a toyota corolla. That was the first car produced under the GM/Toyota venture in CA.


----------

